# Winter in NYC... puppy cut or not?



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello everyone.

I have been having some trouble making a decision about getting a puppy cute for Cutie Pie. His coat is very fluffy and long, so when I take him out he gets VERY matted where the harness hits: under the arm, at the chest and just above the shoulder blades. I think since he is still learning to walk on the leash, he twist and turns a lot and this also contributes to the matting. I brush him after each walk, but he is really unhappy about it and almost hates sitting in my lap at this point, because he thinks I am going to brush him out. We live in New York City, so it is yucky outside and if the sidewalks are wet, he is just so filthy and dingy between bathes.

Anyhow, I am thinking the puppy cut will make taking care of his coat a little easier during the winter for several reasons:

1. I won't have to brush out mattes after each walk (he hates it so).
2. He will be easier to keep clean due to the sidewalks being wet from rain or snow.
3. He will be more snuggly, because he will feel pretty.

What are your thoughts?

I know having a Maltese is a lot of work and I am willing to keep up the maintenance, but if it would be easier for us both, during the winter, I think I should go for it... right? Oh, I am torn.

Is it wrong to let the coat grow out over the summer and cut it for the winter? Does that effect the coat texture?

I appreciate the comments and feedback.

Thank you.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

A puppy cut is a lot easier to take care of. I live in NYC too some of the time, so I know exactly what you're going through. 
My first baby was paper trained so he stayed inside in the city. He went out for a lot of walks on the weekends in CT..it's alot cleaner and fresher air for him. 
But even in daycare in NYC, they can get very matty playing. I usually kept him in a longish puppy cut, and cut his rearend shorter. 

I'm going to see how it goes with Moxie. He has beautiful hair, so I might keep him longer if I can learn to deal with the up keep. We're paper training him too, so that will keep him cleaner. 

Where are you thinking about going for grooming?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Cutie is a real cutie pie!


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi.

I was going to go to _Biscuits and Bath_ on the UES. I went to another place a few weeks ago for trimming around the eyes and hygiene areas, as I bathe him myself for upkeep, but I was not happy with what they did. It did not even look like they trimmed him at all. Anyhow, I have seen a few of their customers in the windows of the Day Care area and they look super cute and well groomed... so I thought I would give them a try.

Do you have a recommendations?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i live in NY - far from the city...lol. and massimo is in a puppy cut.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't see anything more will having Cutie Pie in a puppy cut. Its only hair...it grows back! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

A puppy cut is definetely going to be easier to maintain and I think often it makes them happier too. But I just wanted you to know that even in a puppy cut, there can be matting from a harness. Just didn't want you to be
upset if you do a puppy cut and find mats from the harness.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm in MA and I wouldn't dream of anything but a puppy cut for Ollie who loves to be outside in all weather conditions. I think it's a no-brainer...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> A puppy cut is definetely going to be easier to maintain and I think often it makes them happier too. But I just wanted you to know that even in a puppy cut, there can be matting from a harness. Just didn't want you to be
> upset if you do a puppy cut and find mats from the harness.[/B]


That's totally true. After sweaters and harnesses I still have to check the ol' pits for mats...but it's not nearly as bad as it would be if his hair were several inches long...


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your posts. It makes me feel better about getting him a puppy cut. I know there will still be some matting, but it should be easier to maintain and not take as long to brush out. It really is a no-brainer, but I was having some inner termoil about it - which you all put to easy.

Many thanks,
Naomi


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Thank you everyone for your posts. It makes me feel better about getting him a puppy cut. I know there will still be some matting, but it should be easier to maintain and not take as long to brush out. It really is a no-brainer, but I was having some inner termoil about it - which you all put to easy.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Naomi[/B]


I know it's hard when you love those long silky locks. But in my mind, it all comes down to what make them the 
happiest. I LOVED Zoe's top knot, but she HATED it. I actually cried when I cut it off. But it really helped when
I saw how frisky and smiley she was for the rest of the day. She rubbed her head and face on everything and had
pure joy on her face. I had always had to stop her and tell her no when she would do that before. Same thing
with her hair. She really doesn't like it too short...acts embarrased. But she doesn't like it too long either. Maybe I should have named her GoldiLocks! :HistericalSmiley: Jett is just a happy go lucky boy who doesn't care one way or the other. So let Cutie Pie be your guide. And post pics after the groom!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie absolutely likes her hair shorter! I've never let it get real long but have tried to let it get 'longish" and she mats very easily to begin with .Every time I cut her back she shows with no question she is happier! ..just the way she frolicks and rolls and the big smiley face. It seems to feel better to her. I think due to her 'early days of terrible neglect before going into rescue has a lot to do with it. However I do like the topknot , fluffy tail and longer ears so I leave them longer, but everything else is cut pretty short.
I'm in upstate NY and even with longet coat she still needs outter where when we go for walks and with the shorter cut it is a breeze to keep her 'maintained".


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

We are in western NY state and as much as I would like to let Gracie have a long coat I can't. Her hair mats just at the thought of letting it grow longer than a short puppy cut. Her daddy likes her in the longer puppy cut so I have tried to let it grow out longer this time around and I just can't do it. Poor baby just wants to mat. Since I let her grow out longer this time I'm thinking about leaving her top knot again and seeing if she will be agreeable to that. She loves clothes and will even bring me her night shirt when she is cold. I have learned to keep her arm pits shaved too, which has helped to keep those mats down that happen with the clothes and harness. Cutie Pie will be great with a puppy cut and you will have more excuses to put little out fits on him.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HI I LIVE IN NEW YORK CITY ALSO .IF YOUR LOOKING FOR A GREAT GROOMER I USE CANINE STYLES THE ONE ON 82ND AND LEX I USE NATASHA .
SHE DOES A GREAT JOB ALL BY HAND NO CLIPPERS. THE PLACE IS VERY CLEAN .AND YOU CAN SEE EVERYTHING THROUGH THE GLASS DOOR.THAT TO ME IS VERY IMPORTANT I NEVER LEAVE BACI ALONE. BISCUITS AND BATH DOES HAVE A GOOD REPUTATION ALSO. AS FAR AS PUPPY CUT OR NOT IT WILL ALWAYS GROW OUT IF YOU DECIDE YOU LIKE LONGER BETTER. MY BIGGEST SUGGESTION I WOULD NOT GO VERY SHORT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WINTER.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Hi.
> 
> I was going to go to _Biscuits and Bath_ on the UES. I went to another place a few weeks ago for trimming around the eyes and hygiene areas, as I bathe him myself for upkeep, but I was not happy with what they did. It did not even look like they trimmed him at all. Anyhow, I have seen a few of their customers in the windows of the Day Care area and they look super cute and well groomed... so I thought I would give them a try.
> 
> ...



I have some one who comes to my house. She specializes in maltese. I will ask her if she is taking on more customers if you're interested. last time she was so booked she wasn't but, but that was a while ago. Let me know. She's great and a lot cheaper than most...DO NOT go to CANINE STYLES! up on 81st and lexington (I used Natasha too, but I'm not paying 120.00 plus a 50.00 de matting, plus a 20.00 tip!) ....Whatever, It was much better when it was Karens for people and pets, but she sold and went to Boca. The guy who owns it now is a total jerk! And didn't treat any of Karens loyal long time customers nicely at all. I wasn't crazy about Bisuits and Bath either. I went to karens for 12 years. Canine Styles is just over priced and not worth it. My at home groomer is much better.

Let me know if you're interested and I'll ask her.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

> I have some one who comes to my house. She specializes in maltese. I will ask her if she is taking on more customers if you're interested. last time she was so booked she wasn't but, but that was a while ago. Let me know. She's great and a lot cheaper than most...DO NOT go to CANINE STYLES! up on 81st and lexington (I used Natasha too, but I'm not paying 120.00 plus a 50.00 de matting, plus a 20.00 tip!) ....Whatever, It was much better when it was Karens for people and pets, but she sold and went to Boca. The guy who owns it now is a total jerk! And didn't treat any of Karens loyal long time customers nicely at all. I wasn't crazy about Bisuits and Bath either. I went to karens for 12 years. Canine Styles is just over priced and not worth it. My at home groomer is much better.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested and I'll ask her.[/B]


Thanks for the heads up on the cost. I don't mind spending a little more then normal if the service is exceptional and I am willing to make the splurge once a month for "the works", because I will continue to give him his weekly bathe in between salon visits. However, if I can find a more reasonably priced option, then I would be willing/able to have him done professionally more often. I would be very interested in speaking with your groomer if she has room for another client. I won't need her services for a couple of weeks, as I just took him yesterday to _Biscuits and Bath_, so there is no hurry.

As for the puppy cut... I was worried about using _Biscuits and Bath_, because they are a "chain", but I thought they would be worth a try. Much to my surprise, they did a great job. The groomer came out and discussed Cutie Pie's coat texture, recommended a "European" harness to reduce the matting (which they do not sell) and took his time to explain what he thought I should do. Cutie Pie's coat looks a lot like cotton candy, but feel soft like down. The groomer suggest a good trim, but not to go the full puppy cut until he has outgrown his puppy coat and the real texture of his coat has come in. He really just thought we (Cutie Pie and I) would not be happy with fluff cut off, so he just trimmed a good inch or so off. Let me tell you... when I picked him up, he knew he looked good. He strutted all the way home and has been sitting pretty since. I have gotten a ton of compliments from people on the street. It was a little more then I wanted to spend, but I am happy with how he looks. He is not completly balanced, the hair on one ear is longer then the other and his neck area is a tad thin looking, but it will all fill back in. Overall, not to bad. I might try another option the next time around, like the private groomer, or go back. Sorta in the air on this for now.

I appreciate all the feedback and comments. I will post picture this weekend of the new do, so you can all see how he looks.

Many thanks again,
Naomi

PS: the "European" harness has helped.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I took my first boy there when I got upset at Canine Whatever. I was referred to Karen's (Now Canine Styles) by my old vet at Westside. B & B is not as much of a chain, well not like McDonalds etc. I've actually been bringing Moxie to Murray Hill for socialization, daycare.
He's only gone twice, but will be going back next week a couple of times. Upper East Side B&B is too crowded, they get something like 70 dogs. Murray Hill is less crowded. And they are very nice. There was an Okay guy groomer at UE side B & B. I forgot his name. 

After many years of taking my first boy into a place, I really like the idea of having someone come to the house. It's a lot less stress on our babies and yes, after they get groomed, they have a real spark to their step. At least Mine would if he like to walk. He's just beginning to walk on the leash, but only in CT. We haven't walked in the city yet.

I will call her this week and get back to you. Email me so I remember. And lets see some pictures!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

> PS: the "European" harness has helped.[/B]


Sorry for the ignorance, but what is an European harness?


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey Naomi,

I'm all for the puppy cut. I live in brooklyn and if you're still looking for groomers may i suggest Perfect paws in brooklyn heights. They are really nice and did a great job on Cora. If you use citysearch, you can read reviews and such about them.

What a fitting name for such a beautiful pup

good luck


----------



## april.watson (Jul 27, 2007)

Speaking of foul weather gear. I split my time between Atlanta and Chicago . . . currently in Chicago, BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR . Sugarbear has a coat and a sweater, but both do not allow him to urinate without getting them soaked . . . . what's the answer on that. He is trained on pads, but when we go for walks occasionaly he wants to pee and then his coat or sweater gets messed up. Any suggestions or history on this?


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508795
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure it has another name, I think I heard it call an easy walk harness, but this is what the groomer called it and the local pet store owner knew what it was. Anyhow, one strap goes across the chest below the neck and one strap goes around the torso behind the front legs. Most other harnesses went around the legs, so you had to slip the legs into openings/straps and this caused matting behind the leg and around the neck above the front of the leg. Basically, the fewer straps, the better... although I would never just use a collar.

If pictures would help, let me know and I will see what I can do. I will try and post pictures of Cutie Pie.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

> Speaking of foul weather gear. I split my time between Atlanta and Chicago . . . currently in Chicago, BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR . Sugarbear has a coat and a sweater, but both do not allow him to urinate without getting them soaked . . . . what's the answer on that. He is trained on pads, but when we go for walks occasionaly he wants to pee and then his coat or sweater gets messed up. Any suggestions or history on this?[/B]


*
Hi.

Interesting question... as I am currently developing a product that addresses this: The Pottie Dottie. It will eventually be available on-line for $10 (shipping included) and you will get a 8.5x11 piece that could/should be enough for 2-8 items, depending on garment size. Since I am still interested in getting feedback from a few more people, who will not have a biased opinion, I would send you a sheet for free. Let me know. VERY SIMPLY directions and no sewing required.

Or... can you sew? If you are handy with a sewing machine, you could notch out a little more room for his "business" and finished it with some twill tape.

Look forward to hearing back from you. If there are a few others interested in trying this out, please let me know. I was going to post a thread next week for 5 testers. I am really looking to get this out and on-line by the end of the month, so feedback is essential.

Thanks,
Naomi*


----------

